# From the beginning.... Discussion



## gigglegirl (Apr 1, 2008)

what a great idea hilly!

aziajs, my goodness I love your total look from Oct 07! 

i wish i had pics to compare...lol it woulda been good as i was so bad at the beginning! But once I got a 217 my blending skills skyrocketed and IMO i think it helped make the eyes look much better~!


----------



## user79 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: From the beginning....*

Great idea for a thread. I will try to add some pics later, I was looking through some of my old FOTDs and was like, yuck.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: From the beginning....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_ I was looking through some of my old FOTDs and was like, yuck._

 

Same here!!!! Thanks goodness I discovered this site!


----------



## mreichert (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: From the beginning....*

Ok, I have a dumb question- how do I pull up my old FOTDs? I can't find my own stuff on here!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: From the beginning....*

omg this is such a good idea!! ill post my pics later lol


----------



## Moonspell (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: From the beginning....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mreichert* 

 
_Ok, I have a dumb question- how do I pull up my old FOTDs? I can't find my own stuff on here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
In the menu, go to "quick links", then in the list "my profile". Once in your profile page, click over the link "Find all threads started by mreichert"

The direct link: http://specktra.net/search.php?searchid=1999756

Have fun!


----------



## Moonspell (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: From the beginning....*

This is a very good idea Hilly, I'll post it later because I really want to find my worst makeup shot ever in my backups to compare.


----------



## meiming (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: From the beginning....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_OOOOhh.. I love this idea.  I don't see much of a change, though.  LOL

*November 2005*








*October 2007*



_

 
I do! I think your skills have improved and while your makeup looked good before, I think your posted recent one looks great!


----------



## user79 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: From the beginning....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mreichert* 

 
_Ok, I have a dumb question- how do I pull up my old FOTDs? I can't find my own stuff on here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
just search for your own threads in the FOTD section 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just put in your username and search for threads posted by user, and select the FOTD forum for which forum to search in.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: From the beginning.... Images*

Lovely ladies! Keep em coming


----------



## mistella (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: From the beginning.... Images*

[





05





i discovered fake lashes! 06 or 07?






summer 07






08


----------



## princessraini300 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: From the beginning.... Images*

Very cool ladies!  I don't have any old ones I can show!


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 7, 2008)

I looked back on my old posts, but they were linked to the old gallery, where can I find my gallery pics?  the gallery doesnt seem to be working?


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Jul 2, 2008)

These are awesome girls! Temptasia, I'm ridiculously jealous of your skin. It's FLAWLESS.


----------



## NutMeg (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: From the beginning.... Images*

^My god, I worship your ability to blend.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The long and winding road..*

You look fabulous, the haircut and brows really make a difference. Your blending skills always looked good.
You know I looked at this thread cause of the title! Good one at that.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The long and winding road..*

You're so beautiful!


----------



## onepinkdiamond (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The long and winding road..*

I'm so inspired! You obviously put your skllls to work and found your niche.  You are so talented, girlfriend.  

Can I ask you what were some tips that you can share that you picked up after you hired on with Mac? Any tips on how you evolved to your 'polished look'?  Any do's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or don'ts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that you learned along the way?  It's funny, because ever since you shared that concealer-under/above-the-brow technique, it's polished my look threefold!  I don't think anyone can argue that your technique/skills are THE BOMB, so please keep posting.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The long and winding road..*

It was almost an overnight transformation! I guess practice does make perfect!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The long and winding road..*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_You look fabulous, the haircut and brows really make a difference. Your blending skills always looked good.
You know I looked at this thread cause of the title! Good one at that._

 
Thanks! Yeah hehe you always catch my references <3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *onepinkdiamond* 

 
_I'm so inspired! You obviously put your skllls to work and found your niche. You are so talented, girlfriend. 

Can I ask you what were some tips that you can share that you picked up after you hired on with Mac? Any tips on how you evolved to your 'polished look'? Any do's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or don'ts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that you learned along the way? It's funny, because ever since you shared that concealer-under/above-the-brow technique, it's polished my look threefold! I don't think anyone can argue that your technique/skills are THE BOMB, so please keep posting._

 
When I started at MAC I actually started to wear foundation which is a big plus. I never wore it before as weird as it sounds. I did all my makeup minus the face.

I learned to use my brushes differently. Like some people expect to get the same look w/ 3 brushes but don't realize that it can actually take 6-8 different brushes to accomplish the look.

Most of all, just keep blending. When you think you're done blending, blend some more.

Thanks everyone for looking and your comments


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The long and winding road..*

thanks for sharing, luv luv luv your looks always! true talent!
your hair short & straight is gorgeous too, and your brows are perfect. did you get them done or do them yourself?


----------



## Terry74 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The long and winding road..*

The change from the beginning to now is of course evident, but I love your first make-ups too!


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The long and winding road..*

Yay! I love these threads! You looked amazing in all your pics, but I can definitely see how you have refined your skills..


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The long and winding road..*

You look absolutely beautiful in all your looks and your just keep getting better at make-up.. You're definitely an inspiration!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The long and winding road..*

Thanks everyone! And practice definetly makes perfect.. I always encourage one to keep practicing!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The long and winding road..*

This thread is so inspiring for beginners, I think your blending has been great all the time


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: The long and winding road..*

aw i love this! you are gorgeous... even just looking at eyeliner application alone you went from good to serious artist!! i hope i make it there some day! haha


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: The long and winding road..*

Great thread!  I love seeing the timeline.  You're a fantastic artist...that last look is gorgeous.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: The long and winding road..*

Thanks for this great thread!  It makes me hopeful that if I keep practicing that I can get my makeup to look as flawless as yours does.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: The long and winding road..*

Loved seeing the evolution.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: The long and winding road..*

You're gorgeous! I lovvve seeing the progression of your talent too ^__^


----------



## unkn0wn (May 9, 2009)

*Re: The long and winding road..*

wow, this is very inspirational.

your looks are flawless now!


----------



## RedRibbon (May 9, 2009)

*Re: The long and winding road..*

I LOVE your Lancome look


----------

